# Lone Star flight Museum 2005 fly in



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2019)

Thought I would share some older shots of the LSFM when it was in its heyday in Galveston.
April 2005 whas when these were taken. The Hurricane flew for the first or second time and had it's tail cut off by a Spitfire Mk IX two seater in a taxing accident. It had just completed refurbishment at Hooks airport here in Houston. If you get a Spit on your tail I guess you just in trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2019)

Continued!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2019)

Continued!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2019)

After the storm and flood the Catalina was floating at the top of the building crushed to the ceiling, the B-58 lost the nose gear and crumpled the nose in of the weapons/fuel pod. many of these were write offs and many were farmed out to other museums, mostly flying museums. I'll try and post some more later if interested.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## DBII (Feb 19, 2019)

We were there at the same time. I use to go there every month with my father. The first visit was when they where still at Hobby airport. We has some good times there. The fly ins were the best. Never knew what would show up. It was never the same after the founder passed away. We would stay from open to close. The staff would take us into the work area to see the works in process and we could go anywhere we wanted to including behind the ropes. Need to check out the new place.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice pixs. Thanks for sharing.
Kind of like seeing the (what was then called ) Bradley Air museum in Conn. before the tornado blew most of it away. Told it was the third largest in the country at the time.


----------

